# Okay preppers, it's can can time.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ShopRite has great sales Can Can this time of the year. At .50c a can I don't think it gets any better than that. I was checking prices yesterday, just went in for some milk etc, but still have to do my canned food haul. Maybe tomorrow after the storm. Do any of you guys stock in January? What do you get? I'll be looking for some canned sweet potatoes (didn't check out the price) and some chili beans, Progresso soups 88c....whatever else, I'll have to check.


----------



## evandaprepper (Mar 1, 2017)

Don't have a ShopRite in my area but I have been stocking up on some canned good lately. Mainly just things that I actually eat on a normal basis. Baked beans, peas, corn, soups, etc.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I don't like buying canned food but its a necessary evil. Once I buy the few items we actually enjoy eating its all about the furthest expiration dates.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm just trying to figure which one is @Annie..........


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I'm just trying to figure which one is @Annie..........


First thing I thought of when I read the title too.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

evandaprepper said:


> Don't have a ShopRite in my area but I have been stocking up on some canned good lately. Mainly just things that I actually eat on a normal basis. Baked beans, peas, corn, soups, etc.


Excellent. That's the way to do it: stuff you already eat and like.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I add canned goods of some type weekly generally speaking, Sometimes just a few cans or by the case if it's a favorite and on sale.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Canned foods along with Mountain House products make up the largest part of my stores. Staples are kept also and are in 5 gallon buckets sealed in mylar. Likely close to years worth. 

I do keep 3 freezers and 3 refrigerators full at all times as well.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Maybe it is because I live on a farmstead & grow some food, but I just don't like canned food from the store... and never have. What little processed food I purchase is usually frozen except for things like tomato product, & broth. We generally purchase fresh fruit & veggies & cook everything from scratch. When we cook, we normally cook a large amount & freeze the leftovers for future meals. I'm not a fan of all the preservatives & other crap they put in the food. I sure don't like the hormones & antibiotics given to meat animals either.

IMO, many issues in our society are due to all this crap in our food. Attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) is one of the most common childhood disorders. My wife is a teacher and it is everywhere. I never saw a single student with this when I was a kid. Today, you can't hardly find a single classroom without at least one student with it. There are an estimated 6.4 million diagnosed children in the United States, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. I've seen studies where this mostly goes away when the kid is fed 100% fresh food and meat without additives.

I eat as little processed food as possible. I'll be cooking shrimp creole & chicken & sausage gumbo for our church youth group on Sunday. Only cans I'll open will be the canned tomatoes.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> Maybe it is because I live on a farmstead & grow some food, but I just don't like canned food from the store... and never have. What little processed food I purchase is usually frozen except for things like tomato product, & broth. We generally purchase fresh fruit & veggies & cook everything from scratch. When we cook, we normally cook a large amount & freeze the leftovers for future meals. I'm not a fan of all the preservatives & other crap they put in the food. I sure don't like the hormones & antibiotics given to meat animals either.
> 
> IMO, many issues in our society are due to all this crap in our food. Attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) is one of the most common childhood disorders. My wife is a teacher and it is everywhere. I never saw a single student with this when I was a kid. Today, you can't hardly find a single classroom without at least one student with it. There are an estimated 6.4 million diagnosed children in the United States, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. I've seen studies where this mostly goes away when the kid is fed 100% fresh food and meat without additives.
> *
> I eat as little processed food as possible*.


We are in total agreement of processed foods and the ills that accompany it. However, I do not live on a farm and my canned goods are a survival prep to be used in a dire situation. My wife and I both rarely eat processed foods in our diets today, fresh meat and fresh vegetables, obtained both from local markets and my small garden.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

for storage I buy, when on sale, Solid White Tuna (brand does not matter to me) Canned Ravioli, and different types of beans. Baked beans for quick meals, and different others for soups chili or dips

al


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Canned foods along with Mountain House products make up the largest part of my stores. Staples are kept also and are in 5 gallon buckets sealed in mylar. Likely close to years worth.
> 
> I do keep 3 freezers and 3 refrigerators full at all times as well.


My friend to the north, I have two refrigerator/freezers packed to the gills. :laugh: I am, however, thinking of adding a small stand alone freezer. I figure I have 6 months to a year worth of meat as it is ,but I want to add redundancy and storage.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> My friend to the north, I have two refrigerator/freezers packed to the gills. :laugh: I am, however, thinking of adding a small stand alone freezer. I figure I have 6 months to a year worth of meat as it ,but I want to add redundancy and storage.


Well done, my southern Texan friend. Isn't it just astonishing that great Texan minds think alike!


----------

